# morgan concrete tournament



## nix03 (Apr 20, 2011)

Any one know who won the morgan tournament on 4-16-11 at Hartwell.


----------



## o2bfishin (Apr 21, 2011)

Don't know who, but they had 22.6 lbs with a 9 pound anchor.


----------



## duckman18 (Apr 21, 2011)

tim watson was the winner, i cant remember what his partners name was


----------



## justinbowhunter (Apr 29, 2011)

tim watson and brian christion


----------



## J Ferguson (May 6, 2011)

with a DEAD 9 pounder


----------



## ga_firefighter_1988 (May 6, 2011)

Everybody looses a fish every now and then


----------



## curdogs4sure (May 8, 2011)

????????????????


----------



## duckman18 (May 14, 2011)

redneck12 said:


> with a DEAD 9 pounder


----------



## Worm48555 (May 15, 2011)

Cold water?
Dead Fish?
That's a terrible loss!!!


----------

